# Tough love: Bounty-hunting ‘Mom’ lays down the law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ex-professional wrestler, ex-adult entertainment star Sandra Scott headlines "Wife, Mom, Bounty Hunter."


By *Mark A. Perigard*/ Television Review
Boston Herald TV Critic


Thursday, April 19, 2007 - Updated: 08:41 AM EST

*D*o not mess with a mother who packs heat.

Ex-professional wrestler, ex-adult entertainment star Sandra Scott headlines "Wife, Mom, Bounty Hunter," debuting Friday at 9 p.m. on WE tv).

This unscripted series is more than a female version of A & E's popular "Dog the Bounty Hunter."

In the one-hour premiere (subsequent episodes are a half-hour long), during one stakeout, she barks at a cameraman to lower his camera - and he obeys. Now that's authority.

Scott runs a bounty hunting operation and a family in the suburbs of Phoenix with equal parts tough love.

 Her family consists of her jailbait-looking husband, Ron (referred to in the opening credits as "the big kid," he's 11 years younger than her), 15-year-old daughter Sabree (referred to as the drama queen) and 6-year-old Ever-Skye, who splits her time between Mom and her biological dad.


She orders her husband to set up a water slide for a birthday party and then playfully grabs his ass.

Next week, she takes one collar to get something to eat and even reunites her with her mother before hauling her to jail.

Her worlds often collide, with unpredictable, messy results that any working mother will understand.

Full Story: http://theedge.bostonherald.com/tvNews/view.bg?articleid=195468


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

bla bla bla ...show us your boobs....


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

SOT said:


> bla bla bla ...show us your boobs....


Agreed..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Old Pics


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmm Looks like she has some high mielage for 41....


I'd take that over them Girls Gone Wild tarts any day...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

She is a former porn star who used the name "Tiffany Million". Google the name and stand by....you will see where all the miles came from


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> She is a former porn star who used the name "Tiffany Million". Google the name and stand by....you will see where all the miles came from


Google? Hell, I'll just look into my own porn collection :mrgreen: . I thought she looked familiar...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

She worked in the porn industry under the name "Tiffany Million". Google the pics and you will see why she looks high mileage for 41............yeesh


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Nowadays, Sandra lives in Pinal County, Arizona, and regularly hunts down and arrests the most wily and dangerous criminals in this hardscrabble part of the country.


Gimme a break.... what a pack of clowns. I used to think bounty hunters were cool... back when they were called Boba Fett and Greedo.


----------

